#ubuntu-ir 2015-12-28
<farooghkz> ایرج هستی؟
<farooghkz> ایرج هستی؟
<farooghkz> w mike!
<mike90> hi :)
<farooghkz> can u translate it to eng?
<farooghkz> عین سیریشی
<mike90> doesn make sense :)
<mike90> what does it mean ?
<farooghkz> no does :-D
<mike90> the first part seems to be "essence" or "outward"
<farooghkz> that means dis:
<farooghkz> 'u r like sirish!'
<mike90> sirish ?
<farooghkz> yes :-D
<farooghkz> a type of glue that sticks to something very hard!
<mike90> my translator suggests "سریش" for that :D
<mike90> it suggests me "سریش" or "سرش" for sirish
<mike90> so you mean 1st, right?
<mike90> am i like glue?
<mike90> why?
<psychicist> may essence become milk? :)
<farooghkz> no
<farooghkz> it was 4 translating
<farooghkz> dont be sad;-)
<psychicist> so what does this mean?
<mike90> weird guys @_@
<farooghkz> psich...: r u persian?
<psychicist> farooghkz, no, I am not. but I speak persian, I started learning it 6 years ago
<psychicist> mine is still far from perfect but I get by
<farooghkz> mike: sorry if i made u sad!
<mike90> farooghkz: make me sad? how :D
<mike90> farooghkz: who can make me sad ?!?
<farooghkz> ok. u cant be sad. right?
<mike90> farooghkz: normally no ;D
<farooghkz> ‏‎:-D:-D:-D‎
<farooghkz> hey
<farooghkz> who likes playing wolfgame(mafia)
<farooghkz> ?
<psychicist> I do
<psychicist> but not now
<psychicist> hi iraj
<mike90> i think it needs Overpopulation :), isnt
<farooghkz> hey iraj
<farooghkz> mafia game?
<farooghkz> overpopulation?
<farooghkz> needs at least 4 people
<mike90> i dont enjoy it with low pop :D
<farooghkz> low pop?
<mike90> low population :)
<farooghkz> oh yes.
<farooghkz> it is more intresting when there r more people
<farooghkz> now im waiting on its channel
<farooghkz> wb faroogh! :-D
<mike90> :D
<mike90> let me look ... faroogh is arabic word ?
<mike90> *according google-translate
<farooghkz> yes
<farooghkz> فاروق
<mike90> what does it mean ? (if i may ask :D)
<psychicist> faroogh bulsara is the only other faroogh I know
<psychicist> dokhtare khaharam injaye va az man miporse in kodom zabune :D
<mike90> psych: doesn make sense :|
<mike90> *dokhtare khaharam ....
<farooghkz> faroogh is an arabic word
<farooghkz> mike, that's finglish
<mike90> farooghkz: what does it mean ? (if i may ask :D) and whats extra kz at end :) ?
<psychicist> my sister's daughter?
<psychicist> mike90, what doesn't make sense?
<farooghkz> فاروق: فرق گذارنده میان حق و باطل
<mike90> faroogh:  finglish ??????????!!!?  finnish you mean finland ?
<mike90> psych: dokhtare khaharam ....
<psychicist> mike90, my sister's daughter is here and she asks me which language this is
<mike90> :)
<farooghkz> finglish is farsi + english
<farooghkz> english alphabet + farsi language
<mike90> faroogh: setter difference between right and wrong (google trasnlate!)  So Epic ;D
<farooghkz> dokhtar = ‎دختر
<farooghkz> pesar = ‎پسر
<farooghkz> chasb = ‎چسب
<mike90> faroogh: about finglish, why you don't use your characters
<mike90> ?
<mike90> BTW, it sounds interesting, Finglish :D)))
 * mike90 likes finglish, but also thinks it's harder to understand than persian :)
<farooghkz> mike, if u want play join ##werewolf
<farooghkz> v will wait till other come
<mike90> faroogh jsut joined !
<farooghkz> mike, yes that's harder to read
<farooghkz> mike, sometimes when v cant use our chars, we use finglish :-)
<farooghkz> mike, type !j to join game
<farooghkz> w faroogh!
<babak_tour> ?
<farooghkz> سلام دوستان
<babak_tour> سلام
<farooghkz> دوستان اگر وقت دارن بیان این کانال مافیا بازی کنن. بقیه هم هستن ‎:-)‎
<farooghkz> ##werewolf
<farooghkz> hey mike,
<farooghkz> werewolf channel is active, now!
#ubuntu-ir 2015-12-29
<farooghkz> سلام
<farooghkz> سلام ایرج
<iraj> farooghkz, hi
<farooghkz> نظرت در مورد بازی مافیا چیه؟
<iraj> farooghkz, bazi nakardam
 * iraj goes to bath
<farooghkz> بازی باحالیه
<farooghkz> در موردش داخل ویکی پدیا بخون
<farooghkz> مافیا(بازی گروهی)
<farooghkz> iraj, join ##werewolf
<farooghkz> hey non-iranians that r saying v learned farsi.
<farooghkz> translate it:
<farooghkz> اومدیا
<farooghkz> hey mike
<farooghkz> translate it:
<farooghkz> اومدیا
<farooghkz> سلام
<farooghkz> سلام
<sadegh> Salam
<farooghkz> سلام
<sadegh> از دیدن چنین سایتی در زمینه اوبونتو متحیر شدم. من تازه دارم به لینوکس مهاجرت میکنم. تا الان از محصولات مایکروسافت بیشتر استفاده میکردم.
<sadegh> میخوام یک زیرساخت ایجاد کنم که بتونه به کاربرها سرویس های متنوعی مانند سرویس های ابری ارائه کنه.
<sadegh> iaas - paas - saas
<farooghkz> منظورتون یه سرور که سرویس ابری ارائه میده هست؟
<sadegh> بعد از کلی تحقیق و جستجو به این نتیجه رسیدم که در بین مجازی سازها کی وی ام برای این کار مناسبتره.
<sadegh> در مورد اوپن استک هم خیلی تعریف و تمجید دیدم. ولی رفرنس فارسی خوبی پیدا نکردم. با توجه به اینکه کنونیکال بازیگر اصلی اپن استک هست گفتم شاید شما بتونید کمکم کنید
<farooghkz> راستش تخصص که چه عرض کنم حتی اطلاعات سطحی هم ندارم ‎:-)‎
<sadegh> اپن استک نقش یه جی یو آی رو برای کی وی ام بازی میکنه؟
<farooghkz> ولی داخل انجمن فارسی اوبونتو بگردید شاید یافت شد
<farooghkz> شرمنده اطلاع ندارم
<sadegh> خواهش می کنم.
<farooghkz> راستی اگر بعد از جستجو پیدا نکردید میتونید ی تاپیک جدید باز کنید
<sadegh> بله. حتما. ممنون
<Mahdi9675> Salam dostan
<Mahdi9675> Kasi hast aya?
<Mahdi9675> Dostan man b ye moshkel barkhorad ba ubuntuam
<Mahdi9675> 😩
<Mahdi9675_> Alooooo
#ubuntu-ir 2015-12-30
<luckysaeid> سلام روزتون بخیر
<luckysaeid> من به یه مشکلی بر خوردم ممنون میشم کسی کمکم کنه
<luckysaeid> اوبونتو 14 روی لب تاپم نصب کردم و هنگام پخش آهنگ یا فیلم با هر پلیری یه گیر میکنه
<luckysaeid> مثلا موقع پخش آهنگ گیر میکنه یا باید پلیر رو ببندم دوباره پلی کنم
<luckysaeid> یا یه دکمه ای رو بزنم
<luckysaeid> حتی موس لب تاپم تکون میدم درست میشه
<luckysaeid> ولی سره یه آهنگ 10 بار گیر میکنه
<luckysaeid> کسی هست بدونه ؟
<farooghkz> سلام.
<farooghkz> خوش آمدی فاروق!
<davar> hi
<davar> is there anyone here?
<omid> salam
<omid> ye soaldashtam
<omid> الوووووووووووووو
<omid> کسی نی؟
#ubuntu-ir 2015-12-31
<farooghkz> سلام
<farooghkz> خوش آمدی فاروق
<farooghkz> w faroogh
<masbesh> سلان
<masbesh> سلام
<farooghkz> سلام
<farooghkz> سلام
<farooghkz> سلام
#ubuntu-ir 2016-01-02
<alimj> سلام دوستان. وقت به خیر. احتمال زیاد الان همه خواب هستند. ولی سوالی در خصوص تقویم فارسی در Bash داشتم که بعدا می‌پرسم
<alimj> با کمک http://www.nongnu.org/jcal/ مشکلم رفع شد.
#ubuntu-ir 2016-01-03
<saara> hi
<saara> salam
<saara> mishe code delet kradane file ro be man begin
<saara> code daghigh
<saara> har kari mikonam delet nemishe :?(
<saara> ahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay
